# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Stock Art Collections Volume 8



## Deborah Sexton

The recently released Volume 8 Stock Art Collection from Great Dane Graphics further expands the artwork you can provide your customers, while saving time and money with hundreds of images in 30-plus categories. The new collection includes animals, aviation, extreme sports, motorcycles and more, production-ready and easy to customize with your own type, logos and colors.

Like books 1-7, the Mac- and PC-compatible Volume 8 comes as a spiral-bound book with all the art files provided on an individual USB memory stick for convenience. It contains 250 full-color raster designs and 750 vector files, with additional files in other formats for various applications. Designs can be customized using Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, CorelDRAW and other image-editing software. 

As with all Great Dane artwork, the designs are royalty-free and can be used for direct-to-garment printing, dye sublimation, screen printing, signage, vinyl cutting, embroidery and more. Vinyl cut files are offered in both detailed and basic formats. Vector black line clip art and full-color inkjet/laser printing transfer files are also included. 

Each volume is priced at $299. There is a 10 percent discount on the purchase of any four or more books and a 25 percent discount on the purchase of all eight volumes.

To learn more about Volume 8 and Great Dane’s Stock Art Collections, go to http://bit.ly/2BgSdHC.

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see the full collection of designs as well as other options and products available. For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Artwork for Vinyl Cutting for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------

